# Yhtiövastike



## Marsario

Moi! Mitä yhtiövastike tarkoittaa, kun puhutaan asunnoista?


----------



## Marsario

Esimerkiksi:
*Hintatiedot ja muut kustannukset*




*velaton myyntihinta *xxx €
 *myyntihinta *xxx €
 *nejlöhinta *xxx € / m2
*  rahoitus vastike *xxx € / kk
*  hoitovastike *xxx € / kk
*yhtiövastike*   xxx € / kk





Ymmärtääkseni se on se, mikä täytyy maksaa talonyhtiölle, joka kuukaudessa. Mutta en ole siitä varma...


----------



## Gavril

Sanakirjani mukaan _(yhtiö)vastike _tarkoittaa "maintenance charge" (= "ylläpitomaksu").

Suomenkielisessä Wikipediassa on "Yhtiövastike"-arikkeli, jonka mukaan yhtiövastike on



> asunto-osakeyhtiön yhtiöjärjestyksessä olevien vastikeperusteiden mukaan määräytyvä maksu, jota osakkeenomistaja on velvollinen suorittamaan yhtiölle sen menojen kattamiseksi.




Suomalaiset, sopiiko yllä oleva määritelmä?


----------



## Marsario

Joo, kiitos, kuulostaa järkevältä…


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Gavril said:


> Sanakirjani mukaan _(yhtiö)vastike _tarkoittaa "maintenance charge" (= "ylläpitomaksu").
> 
> Suomenkielisessä Wikipediassa on "Yhtiövastike"-arikkeli, jonka mukaan yhtiövastike on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suomalaiset, sopiiko yllä oleva määritelmä?


Kelpaa hyvin.


----------

